#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  All Distillation Books in One Thread

## mkhurram79

*All Distillation Books in One Thread*




*1-
Handbook of Laboratory Distillation, With an Introduction to Pilot Plant Distillation*
velopments. The literature has been reviewed up to the year 1979. The author has adopted the course of dealing only with generally accepted facts ; there are still numerous problems in simple and countercurrent distillation which have not yet been completely clarified and in which there exist differences of opinion among various investigators. Distinct trends in development have nevertheless been mentioned, in order to give an incentive for further work. Owing to the large mass of material, a critical selection has been necessary. An attempt has been made to introduce the mathematical deductions and formulae required in laboratory work in a readily understandable form. Readers with a mathematical turn of mind and those interested in particular problems will find extensive references to the literature for further study.

[IMG]http://img37.images****.us/img37/4417/98255662.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*2-Design and Control of Distillation Systems for Separating Azeotropes*
Wiley-AIChE | 2010 | ISBN: 0470448628 | 472 pages | PDF | 12,7 MB
An azeotrope is a mixture of two or more compounds that cannot be separated or changed by simple distillation. This book addresses an important issue in the energy crisis: the distillation of azeotropes to improve the processing of biofuels. It describes azeotropic systems in a comprehensive, readable form, with updates on recent developments in vapor-liquid and liquid-liquid-vapor equilibrium, simulation tools, and specific examples covering the major processing options available. The text also presents methods for achieving optimum economic design and control structures, and demonstrates trade-offs between energy savings and controllability (product quality variability). 

[IMG]http://img64.images****.us/img64/7044/71786518.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*3-Special Distillation Processes by Zhigang Lei*
Publisher: Elsevier Science (April 7, 2005) | ISBN: 0444516484 | Pages: 360 | PDF | 52 MB

Special distillation processes are required for separation of mixtures close to boiling point or for forming azeotrope mixtures into their pure components. In Special Distillation Processes, the authors focus on latest developments in the field, such as separation methods that may prove useful for solving problems encountered during research. Topics include extraction, membrane and adsorption distillation involving the separation principle, process design and experimental techniques.



The relationship between the processes and the techniques are also presented. Comprehensive and easy-to-read, this book provides key information needed to understand the processes and is a valuable reference source for chemical engineers as well as students wishing to branch out in chemical engineering.



* The only comprehensive book available on special distillation processes

* Contains a thorough introduction to recent developments in the field

* A valuable reference for students and engineers in chemical engineering

[IMG]http://img10.images****.us/img10/7089/68674958.jpg[/IMG]

---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*4-Fundamentals of Multicomponent Distillation by Charles Donald Holland*
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Primis Custom Publishing; 1 edition (January 1, 1997) | ISBN: 0070295824 | Pages: 636 | PDF | 41 MB

Part of the McGraw-Hill Chemical Engineering Series, this text constitutes an in-depth treatment of the subject of multicomponent distillation. It begins with first prin- ciples and goes to the frontiers of the subject. Each topic is introduced in an elementary and fundamental manner which makes the text suitable for the undergraduate student, the graduate student, or the professional engineer.

[IMG]http://img28.images****.us/img28/8782/3mediuml.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*5-Reactive Distillation: Status and Future Directions by Kai Sundmacher*
Publisher: Wiley-VCH (March 10, 2003) | ISBN: 3527305793 | Pages: 308 | PDF | 4.91 MB

In a reactive distillation column, both the chemical conversion and the distillative separation of the product mixture are carried out simultaneously. Through this integrative strategy, chemical equilibrium limitations can be overcome, higher selectivities can be achieved and heat of reaction can be directly used for distillation. Increased process efficiency and reduction of investments and operational costs are the direct results of this approach.

Highly renowned international experts from both industry and academia review the state-of-the-art and the future directions in application, design, analysis and control of Reactive Distillation processes. Part I surveys various industrial applications and covers both established large scale processes as well as new chemical reaction schemes with high future potential. Part II provides the vital details for analysis of reactive phase equilibria, and discusses the importance of chemical reaction kinetics, while Part III focuses on identifying feasible column configurations and designing their internal structure. Analysis and control of the complex dynamic and steady-state behavior of reactive distillation processes are described in Part IV.

[IMG]http://img834.images****.us/img834/1356/85979103.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*6-Design of Distillation Column Control Systems by P. Buckley*
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann (December 15, 1985) | ISBN: 0713135514 | Pages: 576 | PDF | 17.04 MB

A distillation column is both multivariable and nonlinear - and it consumes immense quantities of energy. Yet, despite the desigh challenges it presents, it is still the most popular unit operation for refining in industrial plants today. Much has been published on the subject of distillation column design, but much remains to be explained. That is why this book is unique. In a departure from the more traditional empirical and theoretical approaches, it introduced the reader to the practical realm, by presenting quantitative design techniques that have been demonstrated to be useful and valid over the course of hundreds of actual applications.

The book is divided into three main parts. Part I, an introduction, presents an industrial perspective of control objectives. It discusses briefly the relationship between column design features and column controllability. It thus provides a short refresher course for chemical engineers and background for those trained in other branches of engineering. Part II, Concepts and Configurations, discusses column overhead and base arrangements, typical control schemes, and some hardware considerations. Part III is dedicated to quantitative design. Mathematical models are presented for pressure and differential pressure controls, liquid level control, and composition control of binary distillation.

[IMG]http://img87.images****.us/img87/7183/82826637.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*7-Petroleum Refinery Distillation by Robert N. Watkins*
Publisher: Gulf Publishing Co; 2 edition (June 1979) | ISBN: 0872016722 | Pages: 220 | PDF | 7.62 MB

[IMG]http://img821.images****.us/img821/4127/95991174.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*8-Distillation Design and Control Using Aspen Simulation by William L. Luyben*
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE; 1 edition (April 21, 2006) | ISBN: 0471778885 | Pages: 360 | PDF | 16.09 MB

As the world continues to seek new sources of energy, the distillation process remains one of the most important separation methods in the chemical, petroleum, and energy industries. And as new renewable sources of energy and chemical feedstocks become more universally utilized, the issues of distillation design and control will remain vital to a future sustainable lifestyle. Distillation Design and Control Using Aspen Simulation introduces the current status and future implications of this vital technology from the dual perspectives of steady-state design and dynamics. Where traditional design texts have focused mainly on the steady-state economic aspects of distillation design, William Luyben also addresses such issues as dynamic performance in the face of disturbances. Utilizing the commercial simulators Aspen Plus and Aspen Dynamics, the text guides future and practicing chemical engineers first in the development of optimal steady-state designs of distillation systems, and then in the development of effective control structures.

[IMG]http://img209.images****.us/img209/5006/16899866.jpg[/IMG]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*9-Distillation Design by Henry Z. Kister (Repost)*
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (February 1, 1992) | ISBN: 0070349096 | Pages: 710 | PDF | 14.55 MB

This text provides thorough coverage of design principles for distillation processes. It contains an up-to-date presentation of process and equipment design procedures, highlights limitations of some design methods, and offers guidance on how to overcome them.

[IMG]http://img641.images****.us/img641/3343/26427522.jpg[/IMG]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**************************************************  *************************
*Sharing is Caring*
**************************************************  *************************See More: All Distillation Books in One Thread

----------


## hbili

How to dowvload from these links?
Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

> How to dowvload from these links?
> Thank you



dear most of the links belongs to H_OT_F_I_L_E. soon i will update them.

----------


## fasih ullah

thanx.gud effort

----------


## poliloco

H_OT_FI_L_E link for luyben's is dead please reupload. what's second link server?

----------


## ahmedm

waiting the update

----------


## samiwarraich

Handbook of Laboratory Distillation, With an Introduction to Pilot Plant Distillation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Special Distillation Processes by Zhigang Lei
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fundamentals of Multicomponent Distillation by Charles Donald Holland
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Design of Distillation Column Control Systems by P. Buckley
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## me_atta

Thanks alot samiwarraich,

You're great man...





> Handbook of Laboratory Distillation, With an Introduction to Pilot Plant Distillation
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Special Distillation Processes by Zhigang Lei
> ...

----------


## kshirsagar.mahesh86

Thank you very much for this thread

----------


## bigbrother

Thanks a lot.

----------


## govind

hey brother how to download all ...plz upload via ifile

----------


## latifshaikh20

> *All Distillation Books in One Thread*
> 
> 
> *1-
> Handbook of Laboratory Distillation, With an Introduction to Pilot Plant Distillation*
> velopments. The literature has been reviewed up to the year 1979. The author has adopted the course of dealing only with generally accepted facts ; there are still numerous problems in simple and countercurrent distillation which have not yet been completely clarified and in which there exist differences of opinion among various investigators. Distinct trends in development have nevertheless been mentioned, in order to give an incentive for further work. Owing to the large mass of material, a critical selection has been necessary. An attempt has been made to introduce the mathematical deductions and formulae required in laboratory work in a readily understandable form. Readers with a mathematical turn of mind and those interested in particular problems will find extensive references to the literature for further study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u very much much...

----------


## aliy2k4u

dear sir please upload solution manual's Petroleum Refinery Distillation by Robert N. Watkins and nelson

See More: All Distillation Books in One Thread

----------


## brahmhos

all links are dead. can you reup please

----------


## mahaer

Thanks a lot...

----------


## mehfuzansari1

are links are dead! Can u please upload it again??

----------


## aveno

Brother,
i can't download these books.
My email is avenobueno@ymail.com
Bod Bless!!!

----------


## aMit81

Hey brother,
The link is not opening ,Please provide the link.My mail ID is carora007@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## OMID1351

Thanks

----------


## aveno

still i can't download thses books, the likns are all dead.
Pls upload the files.
Many thanks.

----------


## jojeecares

all links are dead.pleas upload again

----------

